
OnionDSL – A DSL Connection Directly into the Tor Network - cheiVia0
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brasshorncomms/oniondsl-a-dsl-connection-directly-into-the-tor-ne
======
schoen
Historically the Tor Project has said that it's not very safe to use a regular
browser to connect over Tor, because the regular browser doesn't have all of
the privacy-related enhancements that the Tor Browser does.

Tor Browser has been heavily modified in order to try to prevent cross-session
tracking (and some other privacy and security threats):

[https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser/design/](https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser/design/)

If you used your regular Firefox or whatever with a Tor transparent proxy, as
I think is proposed here, you would probably have cross-session and cross-site
tracking using cookies and lots of other mechanisms, because the browser is
just not that paranoid. This would reduce the privacy benefits of using Tor
quite a bit.

So, the Tor Project has advocated against routers that automatically send
everything over Tor, at least if end users are going to rely on that for
privacy while using unmodified desktop software.

Edit: I sent the project creator a note about this on Kickstarter.

Edit 2: See also
[https://www.torproject.org/download/download.html.en#warning](https://www.torproject.org/download/download.html.en#warning)
(advocating using Tor via Tor Browser and not any other browser because
"[a]lmost any other web browser configuration is likely to be unsafe to use
with Tor").

~~~
schoen
I corresponded with the developer of this project and learned that there are
technical precautions to prevent random software from sending data over Tor
without expecting to, so I'm convinced that this design doesn't have the
problems that I expected.

